# Powermatic 72 vs 66 Table Saw



## Kyheadhunter (Nov 28, 2013)

I let a powermatic 66 slip thru my finger tips a week ago, but I've located a PM 72. I can't find alot of info on the 72, can a few folks chime in and help me out a bit?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*I let a powermatic 66 slip thru my finger tips a week ago*
Hope it didn't land on your toes.

*I can't find alot of info on the 72*
OWWM is your friend, you should find a manual and description here:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=655&tab=4


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

The 66 is a toy in comparison.. Should have a one inch arbor. Will be either a 5 hp (1 or 3 phase) or a 7.5 hp 3 phase.

Much more cast iron on top than a 66

Will weigh near 900 lbs.

Original fence brawny but slow in use ( that is if still equipped with orig.

Very smooth operator if in fair to good condition

It likely will not have all the Mickey Mouse junk on it ie: Irving knife, etc.

You will never need another

JB


----------



## Kyheadhunter (Nov 28, 2013)

JustJoe: I was wearing steel toe shoes. 

Cabmaker: Great info, any idea on fair price/value, overall condition unknown.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

If it has a bies. Fence on it and good working order, 1000.00 would not be out of line.

They can often be had for 5-800.00 with orig. fence

The top is very impressive as you will have much more surface from the front edge to the blade.

Lots of reasons these machines can be had cheap is due to their mass.

It's not one you want to put on a dolly and roll it into a corner.

Power requirements typically exceed that of a typical hobby shop.

It is a nice machine and designed for work


----------



## Kyheadhunter (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a 400 amp service and its its 3 phase I would probably put an inverter on it.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Note that, according to the vintage machinery website, it takes a 12-14" blade.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Know too that 35 years ago that was a 5000,00 saw. That should tell u something. Go get it


----------



## Kyheadhunter (Nov 28, 2013)

WOW, $5000…...................That is alot of GREEN.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

No fan of new PM stuff here, but a 72 in good condition for a fair price would be hard to pass up, especially if it had the optional CI right side extension wing. I saw one once and it looked absolutely MASSIVE!


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a 72A, and the Delta 12"-14".
Both great saws. the extra 6 to 8" in front of the blade is really nice for me.
I agree these saws should be mounted directly to the floor, no wheels.
After using these saws, 10" models are terrible, blade right in your face, little room up front and wimpy 5/8" arbors.


----------



## Kyheadhunter (Nov 28, 2013)

After letting the PM 66 slip away, I was able to snag a PM 72 today. Got it for $575. Now I need to decide on a new motor since mine is 7.5 3 phase or get a rotary phase converter. A VFD for this size motor is probably out of the question, and a new motor goes for around $600, with a rotary phase converter going for between $900-1000. Since this is my first piece of equipment, a rotary phase converter would set up up for other 3 phase equipment. Thoughts?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can build a rotary converter cheaper in a few hours
using a box from Phase-craft and an idler motor you 
scrounge yourself locally.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR3.TRC1.A0.Xphase-craft&_nkw=phase-craft&_sacat=0&_from=R40

I bought a 5hp box from the guy and the motor
cost me another $100. I could have found one for
less but I was in a hurry to get the phase converter
up and running.

Setting up for 3 phase is a great step to take if you 
take machine woodworking seriously.

A 10hp rotary converter will run just about anything
you might acquire for use in a one-person shop 
except something like a big wide belt sander
or industrial CNC machine.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

A quick search of TemCo didn't show any single-phase input, 3-phase output with 7.5hp or larger for under a grand, so it looks like yes a phase converter is your best bet. And a RPC will allow you to hook up multiple machines (I hook up multiple machines to my VFD too - I put a female locking plug on the output and just plug/unplug the machine I need).

There are enough 3-phase machines out there to make it worth going that route rather than replacing the motor. And if you can find another 3-phase motor to use as the idler, then it wouldn't even cost you $900. You can get the rest of the converter minus the machine on fleabay for just a couple hundred.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

We're it me I would replace with a single phase 5hp.

If your objective is to actually use the saw,that is.

No lost time in tinkering around with converters, with which come additional costs and taking up more space,etc.

You will likely need to address the switch to some degree as it is probably set up with heaters and will be a three ple configuration. You will be able to use it but I won't attempt to get into that online . I'm am no expert on that,but many guys here can detail that for you.

Congratulations on the buy! Think about a bies . Fence setup. No need to cut corners now!


----------



## Kyheadhunter (Nov 28, 2013)

I appreciate the input. As a note, I'm an electrician so the electrical side of any installation is covered at no cost except materials.


----------



## Kyheadhunter (Nov 28, 2013)

Where would you recommend me purchasing a Bies fence for the PM 72?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Man I couldn't tell you now! My first one came on the saw about thirty years ago. My second one I bought from the delta outfit in Dallas about eleven years ago.

Might check at woodcraft , and they would send it to you.

If you shop around I think all you can expect to save from one dealer to another would be around 30 bucks or so. The time wouldn't be worth it to me. Oh and I would recomend the 42 inch fence rather than the 48 that will probably be recommended to you.

I think I run out of fence around 8-9 inches past the arbor. (Makes for a much safer operation in my experiance)


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

Kyheadhunter: congrats on your new saw! Can you post a pic of this beast? From the descriptions so far on this thread, it sounds amazing.


----------



## Kyheadhunter (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the pics! I can't enlarge them, but even in thumbprint size that table is massive.


----------



## Kyheadhunter (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll post more when I get it home.


----------



## Kyheadhunter (Nov 28, 2013)

The PM 72 is in the house. Will post some pictures soon. Man, she is heavy, had two table extensions, and a 7.5 HP motor. It was a challenge to load even with a hydraulic lift gate. Strapped her down really good on a pick up.
Sitting in the garage until the spring thaw in KY, then its off to the basement.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*Sitting in the garage until the spring thaw in KY,*

congrats on the buy and cover it well. don't want anyhting nasty to happen to it. there are few TSs i'd take over my two 10" CI contractor saws, but a nice 72 would be one of them. enjoy.


----------



## Kyheadhunter (Nov 28, 2013)

I put a coat of WD-40 on the table. Gotta do some rearranging in the garage to get my car back in. When I picked it up, there had been a slight roof leak and it dripped in the table so I have some surface. Rust to remove. But for $568 I think I got a steal of a deal.


----------

